# Tasty, filling & cheaper than Huel



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

£1.60 610kcals 35g protein & 50g carbs


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like a fookin plate of vomit tho


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

'Chicken Breast (10%)'

**** off.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

DarkKnight said:


> Looks like a fookin plate of vomit tho


Don't basically pretty much all the ready to eat meals do? 😅


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

imagine wasting money on that bs huel, ill go buy chicken rice and broccoli


----------

